# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Kardiologia >  zlamanie kostek goleni i kosci strzalkowej

## Nie zarejestrowany

jak bedzie wygladalo moje dalsze leczenie? mialam operacje wstawili mi w kostce dwie sruby a kosc piszczelowa wzmocnili plytka. cztery tygodnie mialam szyne. teraz przez miesiac nie moge stawac na noge. czy juz po miesiacu bede mogla normalnie chodzic?

----------

